# Neckbeard and Nice Guy Stories



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

I wanted to have a place where everyone can discuss stories about idiotic neckbeards and I do wish to meet more people! Of course Neckbeard/LegBeards and Nice Guy stories are all accepted! Please don't say something is fake due to how outlandish these walking and talking blobs of lard are really. This is my first thread so please feel free to help me out on here!


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

there is already a topic dedicated to nice guys.
you should check it out.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> there is already a topic dedicated to nice guys.
> you should check it out.



Oh Thank You! I was planning on using this thread more on the side for everyone to share their own personal or their friend's stories about interacting with nice guys, neckbeards, and legbeards.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Oh Thank You! I was planning on using this thread more on the side for everyone to share their own personal or their friend's stories about interacting with nice guys, neckbeards, and legbeards.



ah ok. 
you seem to have a personal vendetta against nice guys. What's your story with them?


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> ah ok.
> you seem to have a personal vendetta against nice guys. What's your story with them?


I have a really bad meetings with them during my job but only when I do cosplays. (I work at an anime store and it's the only one in my town)


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I have a really bad meetings with them during my job but only when I do cosplays. (I work at an anime store and it's the only one in my town)



oh, that sounds intreresting. So, why dont you write down your creepy story?
I would be curious to read it.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> oh, that sounds intreresting. So, why dont you write down your creepy story?
> I would be curious to read it.


I'm typing up one right now! I'm glad some people are interested in my life with neackbeards.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

So here is a quick story about my own experience with these masses of blubber. So, power level showing but I work at an anime shop that isn't too popular but it's the only one in my town. So naturally Neckbeards are flocking this store a lot.
I need to cosplay every Friday to bring in more customers. I don't need to cosplay strictly female characters or strictly male as long is it goes with that week's sale theme. So I decide to play it safe this certain Friday and dress up as Ritsuka from _Dancing with Devils _I personally found her more entertaining in general and I was supposed to do a dating sim character. But as I worked and stood outside the shop, holding a small stack of papers for the sale. I normally go as far as the food court. This time I was upstairs and was walking around and chatting with people. Naturally I walk by hot-topic because anime losers sometimes go into there. But I go through and get more people to come to my work place. when I was chatting with a worker there, that was when I smelled _*him*_ the Neckbeard that I'll call, SLIW (Shojo Love Interest Wannabe). He was disgusting. It was like someone shit sulfur acid and then bathed in rotting lasagna. Sadly I was to give out as many fliers as I can. So I turn to face him after I hear his nasally voice simply say,
"EXXXXXXCUUUUUUSSSSSSE me, M'Lady." I am met with a 5'3", about as big around as he was tall, long greasy hair, a five'o-clock shadow that I swear I could see the ghosts of Cheetos in it.
"Hi there! Would you like a flier for my store's newest sale on any and all dating sims and harem animes." I greet, instantly regretting it because the poor worker who I was chatting with had ran away to behind the counter that was next to us.
_*"Yes, my kawaii-desu empress of hell."*_
That reply had made me want to crawl into a hole and *Die*. But I hand him the flier carefully, he grabs it and tries to grab my hand. I thankfully pull away quickly and laugh awkwardly.
"Our store is down stairs by the Food Court and over where the old [Some dress Store Name] was! Just across the Laser tag!" I clarify, knowing at most would know exactly where it's located. But what I didn't expect was that this guy had told me to show him there. I normally would but I *don't *wanna be alone with this creep so I make up an excuse along the lines of,
"Sorry! I'm not allowed to show others there but you can find our store on the mall maps!" Which would only irritates SLIW who only starts to insist for me to show him to the store. The most obvious fucking store that is down stairs with a huge life sized cardboard cut out of _Kill La Kill_'s main character in her battle uniform. Thankfully one of the hot-topic workers clocked out and saved me by asking if he can help me go back to my store. Which I accept instantly because this guy was so much nicer.
I quickly leave, hearing this neckbeard reveal himself to be also a "nice guy" by saying that I only went with this worker because I, a young adult woman dressed as a high school girl for cosplay, love "chad" cock and am a dirty slut who dresses provocatively so full grown men could look at me. (I will provide a photo of my character's main outfit and looks.)


This was only the first time I met this guy, there are more but I'll see who all would enjoy to read more about this guy before posting more.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

sounds bad.
I felt uncomfortable just by reading it. Do you even like the stuff you promote? maybe I got the wrong impression, but seems like you despise not just weaboos, but anime watchers in general.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> sounds bad.
> I felt uncomfortable just by reading it. Do you even like the stuff you promote? maybe I got the wrong impression, but seems like you despise not just weaboos, but anime watchers in general.


I love anime but the area I'm in makes it so there are a lot of weaboos and people with zero sense of personal space and hygine that watch anime. I actually strive to get more people to read manga and watch it even if they don't really get too obsessive with stuff. I love my job and some people I do meet that are decent makes my week every time I see them come in.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I love anime but the area I'm in makes it so there are a lot of weaboos and people with zero sense of personal space and hygine that watch anime. I actually strive to get more people to read manga and watch it even if they don't really get too obsessive with stuff. I love my job and some people I do meet that are decent makes my week every time I see them come in.



that's nice.
but yeah, sadly anime does attract a lot of weird people. It's the same thing with videogames.
they're the preferred hobby of people without many social skills, so they either watch anime or play games, to escape their shitty life.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> that's nice.
> but yeah, sadly anime does attract a lot of weird people. It's the same thing with videogames.
> they're the preferred hobbies of people without many social skills, so they either watch anime or play games, to escape their shitty life.


I'm sad to say I have poor social skills but mine is mostly due to me being shy.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 23, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I love anime but the area I'm in makes it so there are a lot of weaboos and people with zero sense of personal space and hygine


More casual anime/manga fans tend to be easier to get along with than stereotypical weeaboos.

Also  it seems that guy was like a real life caricature cartoon character.


----------



## Carmilla (Mar 23, 2018)

Wow...quite a story...if only I had access to the :horrifying: rating.

Continue, please!


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> More casual anime/manga fans tend to be easier to get along with than stereotypical weeaboos.
> 
> Also  it seems that guy was like a real life caricature cartoon character.



Yeah, though it didn't help that I'm only 5'4" and yet I can look clearly over his head.



Carmilla said:


> Wow...quite a story...if only I had access to the :horrifying: rating.
> 
> Continue, please!



I will! In fact I might share how I dubbed him the Shojo Love Interest Wannabe.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 23, 2018)

Normal couples roleplay in the bedroom.

"Nice Guys" try to roleplay to pick up girls in the first place.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Normal couples roleplay in the bedroom.
> 
> "Nice Guys" try to roleplay to pick up girls in the first place.



they dont really roleplay though. They are really that obnoxious, lol.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> they dont really roleplay though. They are really that obnoxious, lol.


I've been messaged by my business email by someone who dared used this to inquire about my next cosplay (Which was Killua from HunterXHunter):

*Tips fedora, smiling impishly at you* Hello My Lady, I'm Here To Inquire About Your Next Sale That is Supposed To Be Fantasy, Mind Me Asking Who You Will Be Cosplaying? *I look you up and down, a bulge growing into my pants to signify my dominance and confidence* I Would Reccomend Cosplaying Miss Asuna From Sword Art Online~ *I get a nose bleed imagining your bouncy tits stressing against the costume as the bulge grows bigger*


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I've been messaged by my business email by someone who dared used this to inquire about my next cosplay (Which was Killua from HunterXHunter):
> 
> *Tips fedora, smiling impishly at you* Hello My Lady, I'm Here To Inquire About Your Next Sale That is Supposed To Be Fantasy, Mind Me Asking Who You Will Be Cosplaying? *I look you up and down, a bulge growing into my pants to signify my dominance and confidence* I Would Reccomend Cosplaying Miss Asuna From Sword Art Online~ *I get a nose bleed imagining your bouncy tits stressing against the costume as the bulge grows bigger*



this almost sounds made up by how horrifying it is.
this guy is a fucking living sterotype. Who even writes this stuff in real life?


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> this almost sounds made up by how horrifying it is.
> this guy is a fucking living sterotype. Who even writes this stuff in real life?


I don't know but I want to die a little bit more because next week I'm doing a character Legbeards love to death (Ceil Phantomhive) because an old co-worker got creepier messages that we had to shut down the FaceBook and Twitter for the company. And It was shit since our twitter and facebook was where we posted pictures of cosplays and customers would get discounts if they match the themes the Fridays leading up to the deletion.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 23, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I've been messaged by my business email by someone who dared used this to inquire about my next cosplay (Which was Killua from HunterXHunter):
> 
> *Tips fedora, smiling impishly at you* Hello My Lady, I'm Here To Inquire About Your Next Sale That is Supposed To Be Fantasy, Mind Me Asking Who You Will Be Cosplaying? *I look you up and down, a bulge growing into my pants to signify my dominance and confidence* I Would Reccomend Cosplaying Miss Asuna From Sword Art Online~ *I get a nose bleed imagining your bouncy tits stressing against the costume as the bulge grows bigger*


damn, wish I had the horrifying rating


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 23, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> damn, wish I had the horrifying rating


I would rate that for every creep that enters the shop and doesn't leave until we have to forcibly kick them out.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> every creep that enters the shop


What is the ratio of said creeps to other customers?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I have a really bad meetings with them during my job but only when I do cosplays. (I work at an anime store and it's the only one in my town)



>be roastie
>hired to work in cosplay
>target market is neets, weebs and other shut-ins 
>be mad when those people aren't tactful and nice-looking/smelling

Maybe try not getting a job in a slaughterhouse if you're a thin-skinned vegan.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What is the ratio of said creeps to other customers?



for every 10 creeps there are at least 2 chill normal customers.



Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> >be roastie
> >hired to work in cosplay
> >target market is neets, weebs and other shut-ins
> >be mad when those people aren't tactful and nice-looking/smelling
> ...



This is a thread for us to share stories, and listen, I actually enjoy my job because I do meet some shut ins and neets that are chill.

Also don't assume I'm vegan, hun, that's utterly rude and impolite.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> This is a thread for us to share stories, and listen, I actually enjoy my job because I do meet some shut ins and neets that are chill.
> 
> Also don't assume I'm vegan, hun, that's utterly rude and impolite.



The bit about veganism is a metaphor for your behavior.

You work as a model, your job is to look a certain way and entice customers. Acting shocked when creeps act creepy towards you is incredibly naive, especially in the world of anime which is populated more than normally by virgins with no idea how to behave around girls.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> for every 10 creeps there are at least 2 chill normal customers.


That high? I thought it'd be more like for every 2 creeps there'd be 10 chills.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

so what you're saying is that either you or your shop, are just a giant creepo magnet.
I've worked at retail, not for anime stuff, but for videogames and we got our weirdos too, but they were a minority.
let's say 1-2 out of 10.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> So here is a quick story about my own experience with these masses of blubber. So, power level showing but I work at an anime shop that isn't too popular but it's the only one in my town. So naturally Neckbeards are flocking this store a lot.
> I need to cosplay every Friday to bring in more customers. I don't need to cosplay strictly female characters or strictly male as long is it goes with that week's sale theme. So I decide to play it safe this certain Friday and dress up as Ritsuka from _Dancing with Devils _I personally found her more entertaining in general and I was supposed to do a dating sim character. But as I worked and stood outside the shop, holding a small stack of papers for the sale. I normally go as far as the food court. This time I was upstairs and was walking around and chatting with people. Naturally I walk by hot-topic because anime losers sometimes go into there. But I go through and get more people to come to my work place. when I was chatting with a worker there, that was when I smelled _*him*_ the Neckbeard that I'll call, SLIW (Shojo Love Interest Wannabe). He was disgusting. It was like someone shit sulfur acid and then bathed in rotting lasagna. Sadly I was to give out as many fliers as I can. So I turn to face him after I hear his nasally voice simply say,
> "EXXXXXXCUUUUUUSSSSSSE me, M'Lady." I am met with a 5'3", about as big around as he was tall, long greasy hair, a five'o-clock shadow that I swear I could see the ghosts of Cheetos in it.
> "Hi there! Would you like a flier for my store's newest sale on any and all dating sims and harem animes." I greet, instantly regretting it because the poor worker who I was chatting with had ran away to behind the counter that was next to us.
> ...



Quite the cliched encounter, isn't it?


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Mar 24, 2018)

Have you had any more online interactions with them? Maybe with screencaps to share?


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm Just A Human Bean said:


> Have you had any more online interactions with them? Maybe with screencaps to share?



Oh yes! I’ve had plenty of interactions with them. In fact today, right now, I’m at the mall doing off fucking around with my friend and used her as a human shield because I spotted SLIW today. He looked creepily desperate to find me as I had walked into my work place to shop.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

have you told your boss about this guy?


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> have you told your boss about this guy?



Yeah, but my boss can’t do anything because he’s not outright sexually harrassing people.

Though, his antics today when me and my friend checked out all that we wanted from the store was funny. He demanded to see my boss since I was “clearly” on clock (I am wearing a rick and Morty hoodie, a hufflepuff headband, wearing a Messenger bag, and wearing blue jeans. The in work, when I don’t cosplay, uniform is a Black shirt, any works as long as it isn’t gross, a lanyard with your store ID on it, and black or khaki pants/skirt/shorts/etc.) and wasn’t helping him out. My boss works cash register so she says sure, fake walks down stairs behind the counter, stands back up and states she is the owner of the store.

(Our store also believes heavily in workers treating customers with the same respect the customers treat workers.)


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 24, 2018)

Wait how old are you and how old is this guy?
Is he one of those lolicons?


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> so what you're saying is that either you or your shop, are just a giant creepo magnet.
> I've worked at retail, not for anime stuff, but for videogames and we got our weirdos too, but they were a minority.
> let's say 1-2 out of 10.


Well I say that because I work Mondays and Fridays, though sometimes I work Wednesdays.



Nazi vegeta said:


> Wait how old are you and how old is this guy?
> Is he one of those lolicons?


I’m actually 18, but I just got a baby face and I’m sorta short. And by “this guy” you mean Shojo Love Interest Wannabe, then Imma guess around thirty. I don’t know his real age but he is probably in his late twenties to mid thirties. He’s fat, sweaty and looks at the 18+ section of the store too much.
Some lolicons I have met while working are chill guys, telling me that They only like the types of Lolis that are LEGAL. Which I can approve of by the 18+ shit they buy.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Well I say that because I work Mondays and Fridays, though sometimes I work Wednesdays.
> 
> 
> I’m actually 18, but I just got a baby face and I’m sorta short. And by “this guy” you mean Shojo Love Interest Wannabe, then Imma guess around thirty. I don’t know his real age but he is probably in his late twenties to mid thirties. He’s fat, sweaty and looks at the 18+ section of the store too much.
> Some lolicons I have met while working are chill guys, telling me that They only like the types of Lolis that are LEGAL. Which I can approve of by the 18+ shit they buy.



Zorry to disappoint, but I dont think theres such a thing as a legal loli.
14 is the oldest a loli can be.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Zorry to disappoint, but I dont think theres such a thing as a legal loli.
> 14 is the oldest a loli can be.



They mean like full grown woman who look young. They have chill gfs I’ve met. I straight up asked these girls for ID since they look young and they showed me multiple references that they are above 18.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

*I CONTROL THE EMAIL OUR WORKPLACE HAS ALONG WITH THE OWNER SO I JUST GOT A FRESH NEW EMAIL FROM THESE CREEPS TO MY UNDERAGED CO-WORKER.*


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Blue is under aged Co-worker’s name, Purple is mine, and the red is the creep. My boss is pissed and is texting me rn.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> They mean like full grown woman who look young. They have chill gfs I’ve met. I straight up asked these girls for ID since they look young and they showed me multiple references that they are above 18.



All right. Then I dont think thdy can be classified as lolicons.
I'm kinda happy Im not part of this fucked up world of yours.
And imo Anime died in the 80es.
Evdrything else after is faggotry. No offense.


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 24, 2018)

I kind of hope you can creepshot this dude the next time you see him, I have to know what he actually looks like. Im imagining like just a fucking waddling, wobbling mass, basically like that stereotype of that "M'lady" picture.

Your store and everything about it seems so fucking bizarre. Im pretty sure cosplayers and models, when used for like advertising or something, are supposed to be over 18? I think there's like a law about it. Maybe not.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Blue is under aged Co-worker’s name, Purple is mine, and the red is the creep. My boss is pissed and is texting me rn.


why is your boss pissed?


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> All right. Then I dont think thdy can be classified as lolicons.
> I'm kinda happy Im not part of this fucked up world of yours.
> And imo Anime died in the 80es.
> Evdrything else after is faggotry. No offense.



That's fine! In fact I get people yelling at me for not having anime from the 80s in stock since we aren't the biggest store out there.

P.s. People, Please don't scream at workers, We frighten easily here.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Blue is under aged Co-worker’s name, Purple is mine, and the red is the creep. My boss is pissed and is texting me rn.



he thinks he is funny. poor bastard.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> I kind of hope you can creepshot this dude the next time you see him, I have to know what he actually looks like. Im imagining like just a fucking waddling, wobbling mass, basically like that stereotype of that "M'lady" picture.
> 
> Your store and everything about it seems so fucking bizarre. Im pretty sure cosplayers and models, when used for like advertising or something, are supposed to be over 18? I think there's like a law about it. Maybe not.



This girl normally does cosplay because she wants to, and she doesn't follow the themes, and I'm the one who cosplays out of the females working.

And I'm not allowed to be on my phone while working but this guy is tall, skinny, short bowl cut, and looks like his mom dresses him everyday.



Dink Smallwood said:


> why is your boss pissed?



This dude has been trying to sleep with every young female working at my shop.



aqua sama said:


> he thinks he is funny. poor bastard.



This dude is dead serious, but his name is a fucking joke.


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 24, 2018)

DO you know if the dude has twitter? He might be threadworthy.

Have you tried emailing him, maybe pretending to be someone else, to ask him to stop with the lame roleplaying shit and just try to be a little more normal?


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> he thinks he is funny. poor bastard.





DuckSucker said:


> DO you know if the dude has twitter? He might be threadworthy.
> 
> Have you tried emailing him, maybe pretending to be someone else, to ask him to stop with the lame roleplaying shit and just try to be a little more normal?



Nah, we don’t know enough about our customers to set that up.

But we have a great time trying to tell him to stop


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 24, 2018)

@KiwiShoto Please share your experiences in the main Nice Guys thread, I'm sure everyone would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> This dude has been trying to sleep with every young female working at my shop


oh, so they aren't pissed at you? ok


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> @KiwiShoto Please share your experiences in the main Nice Guys thread, I'm sure everyone would get a kick out of it.



I’ll share when I have Time.



Dink Smallwood said:


> oh, so they aren't pissed at you? ok



She isn’t, she just wants to get this solved and wants to set the kid up on shifts matching my own.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

kiwi, do you know how to defend yourself from evil weaboo rapists?
you should take some self defense classes! Or just buy a gun!


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

I carry a taser on me during work since my town isn’t full of the nicest people.

Though I legally have a conceal carry permit for pretty much any weapon I can get my hands on, I carry a knife on me in case I can’t work my taser fast enough. I haven’t gotten attacked yet so I’m sure me and the squirt will be fine.



aqua sama said:


> kiwi, do you know how to defend yourself from evil weaboo rapists?
> you should take some self defense classes! Or just buy a gun!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 24, 2018)

"...And then everyone clapped."


----------



## Ruin (Mar 24, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> "...And then everyone clapped."



This, I don't know why everyone is sucking OP's clit so hard. These are some of the most self obsessed Tumblr tier "and then everyone stood up and clapped" stories I've ever heard.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

I find her stories interesting, but of course I take everything I read with a grain of salt. Just like I do with everything I read on the net.


----------



## KE 521 (Mar 24, 2018)

This thread is one giant Sure, Jan.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

Ruin said:


> This, I don't know why everyone is sucking OP's clit so hard. These are some of the most self obsessed Tumblr tier "and then everyone stood up and clapped" stories I've ever heard.


I like these dumb stories, regardless of whether or not they're true


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Ruin said:


> This, I don't know why everyone is sucking OP's clit so hard. These are some of the most self obsessed Tumblr tier "and then everyone stood up and clapped" stories I've ever heard.



Have you never fucking been around areas where fucking assholes are?

And do you fucks go through life fucking blind and believing the world is innocent?

I’m just letting people have a place to feel free to post stories about their worst experiences with legbeards, neck beards, and nice guys. if you don’t like it then don’t comment.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Have you never fucking been around areas where fucking assholes are?
> 
> And do you fucks go through life fucking blind and believing the world is innocent?
> 
> I’m just letting people have a place to feel free to post stories about their worst experiences with legbeards, neck beards, and nice guys. if you don’t like it then don’t comment.


Calm down.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Have you never fucking been around areas where fucking assholes are?


Of course we have, everyone has... but you're taking it WAY too personally... and complaining about it on a forum full of assholes to boot.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> Calm down.



Right, I’m just a bit over stressed and I need to relax.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 24, 2018)

I've met one in a clinic I visit monthly to get prescription pills - he not only looked rather cliche, but started approaching me right after he saw that I wear a band tee. He was obviously retarded tho, besides, he left me alone after I ignored him talking and gave him a stern glare.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm getting curious, what city is that you're in?
So I know where not to go. Sounds like a bad place. creepy weaboos, wannabe rapists, not full of nice people...
Next you're gonna tell me it's full of niggers and muslims too, lol.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> I'm getting curious, what city is that you're in?
> So I know where not to go. Sounds like a bad place. creepy weaboos, wannabe rapists, not full of nice people...
> Next you're gonna tell me it's full of niggers and muslims too, lol.


Powerlevel showing
I actually live in a small town in Iowa, it's not really that big of a town but there is a lot of druggies, weirdos, and gangs in my town. Most people recommend getting home before 8 pm in my town.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 24, 2018)

I want to believe your stories are true, but I find it hard to believe a store would have a cutout of the girl from Kill La Kill in her "battle uniform" out in front at a mall where families are out and about.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Powerlevel showing
> I actually live in a small town in Iowa, it's not really that big of a town but there is a lot of druggies, weirdos, and gangs in my town. Most people recommend getting home before 8 pm in my town.



yeah, I would carry a gun with me if I were you.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 24, 2018)

scorptatious said:


> I want to believe your stories are true, but I find it hard to believe a store would have a cutout of the girl from Kill La Kill in her "battle uniform" out in front at a mall where families are out and about.



It was up for sale and was a one time thing, we now have a cardboard cut of My Hero Academia's Izuku and All Might.



aqua sama said:


> yeah, I would carry a gun with me if I were you.



I'm pretty sure most people in my town carries a gun.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 24, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Have you never fucking been around areas where fucking assholes are?
> 
> And do you fucks go through life fucking blind and believing the world is innocent?
> 
> I’m just letting people have a place to feel free to post stories about their worst experiences with legbeards, neck beards, and nice guys. if you don’t like it then don’t comment.



We get it love, your super hot and awesome and everyone harrasses you 24/7 and everything is literal rape.

You sound completely insufferable irl.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

seems the only way to solve this rivalry, is through a bitchslapping contest, while immersed in tard cum and mud.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 24, 2018)

I was at a party with a nice guy once. He complimented my fire beanie that I was wearing and when I sat at a couch and started reading, he sat next to me and tried to chat. I wasn't interested but decided to talk to him because I had nothing better to do. The guy was some fat loser with long hair and that's all I remember about him. He kept chatting with me and started asking me for my number. I told him I had a boyfriend who was at the party with me. He said that was cool, and kept asking me for my damn number. This person was a complete tool and a loser. And my assumptions ended up being right since my boyfriend knew the guy and he told me that this guy was some pathetic user who was in his 30's, still living with his grandma, and a meth user. 
Eventually this guy told me that if I wanted to "stay with my boyfriend" that I should get up and leave or stay and date him. I got up and left.

Hours later I realized my hat was gone and it turned out that this douche was wearing my hat. I immediately threw the hat out because it was soiled.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 24, 2018)

I also kept seeing a niceguy-ish type on a bus stop - never talked to him, but saw him trying to chat up normal-looking women. He was round-faced, with stupid-looking goatee and hair gathered in a short tail, incredibly arrogant facial expression, generic vidja logo tees (always black with red logos) and pretend-katana umbrella which he carried in a way that maximised its visibility.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> I also kept seeing a niceguy-ish type on a bus stop - never talked to him, but saw him trying to chat up normal-looking women. He was round-faced, with stupid-looking goatee and hair gathered in a short tail, incredibly arrogant facial expression, generic vidja logo tees (always black with red logos) and pretend-katana umbrella which he carried in a way that maximised its visibility.



of course he didnt chase you. You were clearly out of  his league.


----------



## Globe (Mar 24, 2018)

Some of this sounds exaggerated but for the sake of convo, I'll suspend disbelief. God knows if it's anyplace where neckbeard hyperbole can be reality, it's a fucking anime store. 

 But hey, you invited people to tell their own stories and I have some concerning an ex friend of mine from high school. Back then we were really close, even though we didn't necessarily have the same personality (he was an enormous prick) but we were like minded politically and had a similar sense of humor.  

 A thing we tended to butt heads on a lot was women. He wasn't a Nice Guy in the traditional sense because he had a dating record and could actually be pretty charismatic when the situation called for it, but he had the hallmark Nice Guy characteristic of interpreting anything a girl did, even a simple willingness to speak to him, as an invitation to creep on her. 

 I feel like in most cases this happens out of desperation, but in his it was just pure ego. This dude really thought he was hot shit despite being fat, pasty and unemployed. Stack all that with hard headedness and a generally argumentative nature, and he found himself getting rejected _a lot. _

 Most of the girls that got caught up in it ended up having to cut him off completely after a few weeks because the more they had to turn him down, the more abrasive and insistent he'd become, and this of course was always followed up with lamentations of being led on and thrown over for a Chad and blah blah blah 

 I think a story that best demonstrates both his ego and a general vacuum of self awareness was a time we'd gone out to a restaurant a few months after graduating high school. So we're seated at a table, and a few rows down from us is a fairly attractive Hispanic couple in a booth, I'd say probably in their early to mid 30's. We're both waiting for our food and I'm facing away from them so I'm only gonna crane my head so much, but even I can tell the guy is kinda drunk. 

 There's nothing particularly alarming about this, he's mostly just cozying up to her and acting goofy and she's mostly smiles, doesn't seem particularly bothered. This ex friend of mine is paying way more attention than I am though. So much so that he knows they're married because he can see the ring on the woman's finger, and as couple minutes go by he starts to insist that she's making deliberate eye contact with him. 

 All of this somehow snowballs in his head to the point where he thinks this woman is in an unhappy marriage with an alcoholic and now she's totally looking to jump on some random pudgy white teenager's dick at a restaurant. I tell him he just sounds thirsty and kinda delusional but he's remarking about how the woman looks more and more unhappy as time goes on (it's been like, 12 minutes) and sure enough I crane my head once more and she is looking kinda...uncomfortable. 

 Right before our food comes out he says he's going to try to give her his number by nodding to her, which I guess is some magical nonverbal code for "meet me by the bathroom" that everyone automatically understands. 

 So he does it. Despite my objections, he seriously makes sustained eye contact with her, nods and then heads off towards the bathroom. And to my absolute shock, once he's out of my field of vision, she gets up! 

....and heads in the opposite direction, towards the bar, and I see her talking to a server. By the time ex friend comes back, the couple's moved to another booth, out of sight. It can't be confirmed but it's pretty clear she got tired of the doughy white kid making rape eyes at her from across the room and asked to be seated somewhere else. 

 Don't know how she broke that down to her husband, but wooh boy did I have fun taking the piss outta him for that. Hilarious thing is in all of his embarrassment, he _still _blamed it on her because she, and I quote, "started it"


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 24, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> of course he didnt chase you. You were clearly out of  his league.


Agree. The league I'm in is  "person who gets mistaken for an opposite sex on a regular basis and for a half-transitioned trans once", and it's clearly invites-only.


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 24, 2018)

I was assaulted by a neckbeard because I'm super duper mega attractive and I have lots of friends but thankfully I have you guys to tell about it


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 24, 2018)

Ruin said:


> We get it love, your super hot and awesome and everyone harrasses you 24/7 and everything is literal rape.
> 
> You sound completely insufferable irl.



You're just jealous, that you dont have your personal weaboo stalker rapist, who tips his fedora at you.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 24, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> You're just jealous, that you dont have your personal weaboo stalker rapist, who tips his fedora at you.



Nah I just have my doubts that anyone who's attractive enough to have 60 gorillion come on/rape attempts daily while working as a model would hang out on this forum of all places.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 24, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Nah I just have my doubts that anyone who's attractive enough to have 60 gorillion come on/rape attempts daily while working as a model would hang out on this forum of all places.



So youre saying there are no attractive females on kiwifarms?

Hey, you said it not me.


(Btw my first rep was obviously sarcasm)


----------



## Ruin (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey guiz so I was hanging out in front of a comic store in my kickass new Kill La Kill! cosplay when a hoard of filthy weaboos overcome with lust tried to poz my neghole but luckily I did some kickass anime magical girl ninja moves and fended them off while doing a sassy finger wave. Then the guy behind the counter peeled of his face to reveal that he was Albert Einstein all along and started clapping! I was then made queen of the universe, can you believe it?


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> So youre saying there are no attractive females on kiwifarms?


there aren't any females on kiwi farms period


----------



## Overcast (Mar 25, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> So youre saying there are no attractive females on kiwifarms?
> 
> Hey, you said it not me.
> 
> ...






Ruin said:


> Hey guiz so I was hanging out in front of a comic store in my kickass new Kill La Kill! cosplay when a hoard of filthy weaboos overcome with lust tried to poz my neghole but luckily I did some kickass anime magical girl ninja moves and fended them off while doing a sassy finger wave. Then the guy behind the counter peeled of his face to reveal that he was Albert Einstein all along and started clapping! I was then made queen of the universe, can you believe it?



CATFIGHT CATFIGHT CATFIGHT


----------



## Beth (Mar 25, 2018)

I bet @KiwiShoto does not even really cosplay


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 25, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> there aren't any females on kiwi farms period



It's true. I'm actually a male Golden Retriever.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 25, 2018)

_Oh fun, salt!_

I'll let you all know that I just dealt with a bunch of drunk teens while trying to sleep.

Also fun fact, I love it when parties end quickly and it's dead silent now at night! ^^

I also do like the fact more people are posting their stories, Please keep in mind anyone has a right to be here and I was cranky when I replied to the first two people who started calling me a liar.

Btw, You don't have to be a model or super fucking attractive to cosplay, I'm edging the weight of 170 and I'm (as i'm saying once more) only 5'4". I don't even do female cosplays most of the time unless I feel like not dealing with a binder.

To everyone who also has their own stories to share, Please, Share them to us all!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 25, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> _Oh fun, salt!_
> 
> I'll let you all know that I just dealt with a bunch of drunk teens while trying to sleep.
> 
> ...



You strike me as someone who seeks out drama, even other people's... and then goes out of their way to complain about it.


----------



## Globe (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice Guys and neckbeards are especially funny to me just because I've known several IRL. OP's stories seemed a bit farfetched but I was kinda hoping it wouldn't derail because I wanted to hear other people's personal experiences with these losers. 

 Instead I got like, half a page of stories, and 5 pages of butthurt and autistic dog-piling. 

 I want my money back.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 25, 2018)

Globe said:


> Nice Guys and neckbeards are especially funny to me just because I've known several IRL. OP's stories seemed a bit farfetched but I was kinda hoping it wouldn't derail because I wanted to hear other people's personal experiences with these losers.
> 
> Instead I got like, half a page of stories, and 5 pages of butthurt and autistic dog-piling.
> 
> I want my money back.



maybe contribute your stories instead of adding another post of butthurt and whining, you dipshit


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 25, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Hey guiz so I was hanging out in front of a comic store in my kickass new Kill La Kill! cosplay when a hoard of filthy weaboos overcome with lust tried to poz my neghole but luckily I did some kickass anime magical girl ninja moves and fended them off while doing a sassy finger wave. Then the guy behind the counter peeled of his face to reveal that he was Albert Einstein all along and started clapping! I was then made queen of the universe, can you believe it?



are you that frustrated of a tranny, that you cant take a thread clearly meant, not to be taken seriously and get this much butthurt over it? 
I'm sure you're better than this.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 25, 2018)

Literally none of my posts on this website are serious. This is a shitposting website so that's what I do.

Anyone who takes any of my shitposts seriously is a gigantic retard.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 25, 2018)

ah ok, so you were just pretending to be butthurt.
good to know.


----------



## Globe (Mar 25, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> maybe contribute your stories instead of adding another post of butthurt and whining, you dipshit



check page 4, #73. I know this threads kinda not fun to read at this point but


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 25, 2018)

Globe said:


> check page 4, #73. I know this threads kinda not fun to read at this point but



Reading your story was nice! I am really interested to read more of your stories about being around Neck beards and their kind.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 25, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> Reading your story was nice! I am really interested to read more of your stories about being around Neck beards and their kind.



you dont spend too much time around neckbeards, or there's always the risk that you'll get pozzed in your neghole!
I know because @Ruin told me so.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Mar 25, 2018)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> I also kept seeing a niceguy-ish type on a bus stop - never talked to him, but saw him trying to chat up normal-looking women. He was round-faced, with stupid-looking goatee and hair gathered in a short tail, incredibly arrogant facial expression, generic vidja logo tees (always black with red logos) and pretend-katana umbrella which he carried in a way that maximised its visibility.




Can we just say that the Katana umbrella is a sure fired way to know if someone is a neckbeard/animeguy/nice guy?


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 25, 2018)

I hope I get another bedtime story from shoto before i go to sleep.
I'd be happy even with just another rant from ruin. I love em both.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 25, 2018)

I might just delete this whole thread and keep to myself again.




aqua sama said:


> I hope I get another bedtime story from shoto before i go to sleep.
> I'd be happy even with just another rant from ruin. I love em both.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 25, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I might just delete this whole thread and keep to myself again.



no you should not.
we were having fun. Do you want to become like ruin, who likes to ruin other's fun?
you do your stuff and he/she/whatever it is, does her butthurt/sassy comments.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 25, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> no you should not.
> we were having fun. Do you want to become like ruin, who likes to ruin other's fun?
> you do your stuff and he/she/whatever it is, does her butthurt/sassy comments.


I don't want to ruin fun but It's tiring looking through this and seeing pure hate. Not to mention that I'm not given enough time to keep looking through this.
also I'm dealing with the results of breaking up with a mentally abusive ex and that fucking way of wording sounded just like something he would say before he would fuck up my brain. 

So Please do *not* try to fucking guilt trip me.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Mar 25, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I've been messaged by my business email by someone who dared used this to inquire about my next cosplay (Which was Killua from HunterXHunter):
> 
> *Tips fedora, smiling impishly at you* Hello My Lady, I'm Here To Inquire About Your Next Sale That is Supposed To Be Fantasy, Mind Me Asking Who You Will Be Cosplaying? *I look you up and down, a bulge growing into my pants to signify my dominance and confidence* I Would Reccomend Cosplaying Miss Asuna From Sword Art Online~ *I get a nose bleed imagining your bouncy tits stressing against the costume as the bulge grows bigger*



_Holy fucking lord Jesus, _this made me dry heave


EDIT: To be clear, even if it's fake it still made me dry heave


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 25, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I don't want to ruin fun but It's tiring looking through this and seeing pure hate. Not to mention that I'm not given enough time to keep looking through this.
> also I'm dealing with the results of breaking up with a mentally abusive ex and that fucking way of wording sounded just like something he would say before he would fuck up my brain.
> 
> So Please do *not* try to fucking guilt trip me.



why dont you shit talk that faggot here? It would be a nice way to exorcise his effect on you.
Also there's no hate here. Ruin secretly loves you. I Can tell, because I'm an expert.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 25, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> why dont you shit talk that faggot here? It would be a nice way to exorcise his effect on you.
> Also there's no hate here. Ruin secretly loves you. I Can tell, because I'm an expert.


It's a long ass story and its boring.
Though, He did manipulate me into multiple things I won't go into detail for.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 25, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> It's a long ass story and its boring.
> Though, He did manipulate me into multiple things I won't go into detail for.



well, you're young and guillable, that's pretty obvious.
if you wanna talk about it in private, I don't mind.

also you should not take people who shit talk seriously. they do it just to get good ratings and beeing edgy.
it's all done in the name of fun.


----------



## KiwiShoto (Mar 25, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> well, you're young and guillable, that's pretty obvious.
> if you wanna talk about it in private, I don't mind.
> 
> also you should not take people who shit talk seriously. they do it just to get good ratings and beeing edgy.
> it's all done in the name of fun.



yeah i understand, but i'm probably gonna only put posts on this thread when i want.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 25, 2018)

I think kiwishoto is not mature enough to be posting here.
she might risk of becoming a lolcow herself.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 25, 2018)

KiwiShoto said:


> I don't want to ruin fun but It's tiring looking through this and seeing pure hate.


I think this may not be the forum for you if you think that's whats going on here.


----------



## Globe (Mar 25, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> I hope I get another bedtime story from shoto before i go to sleep.
> I'd be happy even with just another rant from ruin. I love em both.


If we're lucky maybe @Varg Did Nothing Wrong will pop back in for more autistic screeching. In the meantime though, I've got another more recent workplace story.

 This was about 8 or 9 months ago when I worked retail at a grocery store. I was working as a temporary for the health foods/supplements dept which was pretty understaffed at the time. Im gonna call the department manager "Runway" as in "runway model" because, to put it simply, she was a fucking goddess. I'm talking 10/10. Half Hispanic and half white so she just had this naturally tanned looking complexion, ridiculously photogenic face, petite but still curvy in the right places etc. She actually did some modelling on the side and could've easily made a full time gig out of it, but I guess she prefered the stability of a 9-5.

 Now, I'm only zeroing in on her looks so much because it's kinda important to the story. This girl got macked on by damn near every guy that crossed her path. Customers, co-workers, young guys, old guys, fucking _crippled _guys, everybody wanted to get into her pants.

 Thankfully she was way beyond used to this and knew how to deal it off, but I can't exaggerate the volume of unwanted advances this poor thing had to deal with on a daily basis, a lot of which i got to see for myself. That's at least partly why I didn't participate in any of this because of how embarrassing it looked from a bystander's POV. That on its own made for one of the rare relationships she had with a male co-worker that had some actual levity, so we were kinda buds outside work and we regularly made fun of the guys that creeped on her, sometimes once it was said and done, other times over text while it was literally taking place.

 So one day me and Runway are on the floor working overstock off one of the aisles when this dude rolls up on her really slow. "Grotesque" is the most succinct way to describe him. Face is full of acne scars and pockmarks that make it look like an ashtray outside a greyhound bus station, he's built like a lumpy hefty sack full of cottage cheese and his clothes are all ripped up and dirty. So he's just staring and staring at Runway's ass and once he gets _way_ too close for dismissal, he asks her where the bottled water is. 

 So she tells him and an attempt to make small talk he tells her he's a construction foreman that's from out of town so he doesn't know where anything is and in the most disengaged tone I'd ever heard from her, Runway just goes "oh, that's neat". So I guess realizing he's not gonna make any leeway, he kinda just awkwardly slinks off in the opposite direction of the water aisle and we just laugh it off.

 Till about 15 minutes later when he rolls back up, really slow again, really rape eyes again. This time how ever we're in the center of the aisle and Runway's up on a stepstool handing me shit from the top of the shelf, so he can't get as close as last time. So this time he asks where the Gatorade is and I tell him the asile, and Runway can't help but add "exact same aisle as the water".

 He only _kinda_ picks up on the dig, and says probably the funniest thing in the entire exchange,

 "Aw, my bad. But it's hot out there, I gotta keep my workers hydrated, ya know?" 

 I'm trying not to laugh and Runway's just kinda smirking when she says "uh huh" and I guess at that point he decided to just go for broke and blurted

"but just so you know, you're fuckin beautiful"

"Thanks"

And then he rolls off somehow even more awkardly than the first time. I left the store for bigger and better shit about six months later. 

 Me and Runway still talk, and "i gotta keep my workers hydrated" is still a stupid inside joke we'll crack when sharing memes and whatnot.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 25, 2018)

Globe said:


> If we're lucky maybe @Varg Did Nothing Wrong will pop back in for more autistic screeching.



How buttblasted are you that you go out of your way to be catty over a single comment I made to you like 24 hours ago


----------



## Globe (Mar 25, 2018)

Idk fam on a 1-10 scale, probably a soft 4.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm starting to feel a little bad about relentlessly mocking this thread. It's becoming more and more apparent that OP is either very underage or a bit slow.


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 25, 2018)

tbh I did get neckbearded once, but it was less because I'm attractive and more because I think he knew to stay in his own league


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 25, 2018)

I think op is just socially inept as She said herself.
She is also just 18 I believe, so the 2 things coupled together, might give this impression.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 26, 2018)

I think we've seen more than enough at this point.


----------

